# Little Wing's how to make custom porn gifs thread.



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2010)

Stay tuned to find out how to cut your favorite scenes from porn movies to just keep your favorite scenes or make gifs, compilations etc.  

you will need to download and learn to use a few programs.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2010)

Cool.
Does this include your personal movies?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2010)

lol i knew someone was going to say that. personal as in i am a fan of yes.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 3, 2010)

The anticipation is giving me blue balls here, c'mon literally!!!


----------



## urbanski (Jan 3, 2010)

rep 4 u


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2010)

maniclion said:


> The anticipation is giving me blue balls here, c'mon literally!!!



lol.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2010)

you will need this 

VirtualDub v1.9.8.32706 (open source)

*VirtualDub v1.9.8.32706*


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2010)

download, unrar, open folder, start program with VirtualDub.exe file.

click file, open file and select an avi file you want to cut a smaller piece from.

use slider to select a start  point by moving it to where you want your clip to start and pressing the 12th button along the bottom select a stop point with slider and push the 13th button. 

make sure audio and video are on direct stream copy

then go to file and select save as AVI


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2010)

now you can keep your favorite scene instead of keeping a whole movie for a few parts you like. 

you can put several of these in a folder and gom player will play them all back to back if you want.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2010)

for making gifs i have ulead gif animator 5. you need a gif animator that will allow you to load an avi, manipulate it and save as a gif file.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2010)

i loaded the avi file selected edit resized image to 300 width keeping aspect ration and saved as a gif. 

http://www.pornimghost.com

it's free

you can host a 5 mb gif


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2010)

any questions?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks Wing, I can remember starting a thread asking how to do all this a couple of years ago.
Back when I used to do a lot of GIFS.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2010)

i learned a lot the last couple years.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> i learned a lot the last couple years.


 
I am in awe  - kudos LW


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2010)

Thank you. Post some gifs here if you make any.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2010)

note. to make gifs you want to add small cut bits of your avi file


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2010)

I'll make a couple more tomorrow.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 6, 2010)

I am actually waiting for some funny ones.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 6, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> I am actually waiting for some funny ones.



give me a suggestion and i'll see what i can find? what type of funny?


----------



## Saney (Jan 6, 2010)

Yea super Kudos for you +3

But maybe you should save me all the work and just make me some Horse facials

GYCH!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 6, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Yea super Kudos for you +3
> 
> But maybe you should save me all the work and just make me some Horse facials
> 
> GYCH!



i'd rather not. sorry


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2010)

i'm going to try breaking a scene up into gifs. there should be about ten. i only have two done. please wait to post till they're all in sequence here.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Hoglander (Jan 22, 2010)

LW

Why are you so naughty?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> LW
> 
> Why are you so naughty?





Little Wing said:


> i'm going to try breaking a scene up into gifs. there should be about ten. i only have two done. _*please wait to post till they're all in sequence here.*_



who's naughty?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2010)

actually doing this has turned out to be a very time consuming pain in the ass. 

Hoglander, I'm naughty at heart but in my actual life I don't get to be, so the porn is more interesting I guess. I like playing with the movie programs, gif programs and I like coming up with problems to solve. I'll finish this this way then find a faster, more efficient way to do it. 


ps...

now it's getting to the good part.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## weldingman (Jan 22, 2010)

little wing I take it you like anal, emmmmmmmmmmmm, me to, giving though, lol


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 22, 2010)

I am gonna jerk off to little wing tomorrow.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 22, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> I am gonna jerk off to little wing tomorrow.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2010)

i'm going to find a way to quickly and with a lot less steps make 1 avi into multiple 4.95 mb gifs tomorrow. the frame count is different in 1 program than in the next step.... grrrr

and yea, anal is nice.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Hoglander (Jan 23, 2010)

That's pretty naughty. What's super naughty is women on women that get caught in the act by one of their men. I think the women will get caught. They probably have one of those double dong things and leave each others butts alone like all good naughty girls do. I could be wrong. They might have a strapon(that go in pussies not butts).


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2010)

lol. is that a request? i think i have some nun porn where they do that.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2010)

ok if you have a clip you think people will like you can make a seemingly seamless loop. you save one gif under 2.5 mb then you take that gif and reverse the frame order. ulead gif animator will do it for you. then you remove the first and last frames of the second gif and add the first gif file. then save.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2010)

well it goes from oral to a lot of anal and we have had a request to leave that out. sooo we'll cut to the money shots. which aren't too shabby.


----------



## Hoglander (Jan 24, 2010)

Is that Geared Jesus?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2010)

lol maybe


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2010)

and his friend sprayerup


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jan 26, 2010)

this ulead program is pissing me off, when I change the delay time and click play, it is noticeable that I changed it, if I go to preview however, it plays slow...it does when I open the file after I played it too...

woah....wait right now every single gif in this thread is playing slow, wtf did this program do!? lol

also how do I make the file sizes smaller? is the only way to delete tons of frames?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 26, 2010)

i resize the image and use 200 or less frames.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 26, 2010)

think its slow cuz there are so many on the page if you click view image with one gif it plays normal


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jan 26, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> think its slow cuz there are so many on the page if you click view image with one gif it plays normal



yea these ended up speeding up to normal, still confused why when I click play the one Im trying to make plays through at the right speed, but when I click preview it plays really slow, even after the first time it plays through which is usually the only time they play slow...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 26, 2010)

i'm not sure. you can always adjust frame rate later.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jan 26, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> i resize the image and use 200 or less frames.



real good idea, thanks


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jan 27, 2010)

how do I re-size the image as a whole? and not just frame by frame which seems like it is doing? lol sorry this program seems easy but what Im doing isnt working for me for some reason


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jan 27, 2010)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> how do I re-size the image as a whole? and not just frame by frame which seems like it is doing? lol sorry this program seems easy but what Im doing isnt working for me for some reason



nm figured it out, edit>Resize Image lol, I was doing it under properties before and had to re-size frame by frame


----------

